# Postfix transport_maps to multiple destinations?



## mariourk (Apr 15, 2015)

I have all my incoming mail going through a relay, that will forward all incoming emails to a mailserver, that is the final destination. The relay runs Postfix and the transport_map looks like this:


```
mydomain.com smtp:123.123.123.123
```

Now I want this relay to forward all incoming emails to a second server as well. That way I can have a backup, that will always be in sync with the main mailserver. But I have no idea if and how this is possible with Postfix.

Anyone who has experience with this?


----------



## oz42 (Apr 20, 2015)

I would do that the other way round: just rsync the users' maildirs $HOME/maildir/ to the secondary mail host. That is exactly what I did.


----------



## mariourk (Apr 20, 2015)

As far as I can see, Postfix can't forward emails to multiple destinations, using the transport_map. So yeah, I'm afraid I have to use for imapsync, or something that.

Nice avatar, btw


----------



## oz42 (Apr 20, 2015)

mariourk said:


> As far as I can see, Postfix can't forward emails to multiple destinations, using the transport_map. So yeah, I'm afraid I have to use for imapsync, or something that.



I am just rsyncing, I never have tried imapsync:

```
12 */2 * * *    /usr/bin/rsync -a --delete /home/olaf/maildir/ igor:/home/olaf/maildir/
```



> Nice avatar, btw


Your one looks nice also.


----------

